# KATY RC Grand Opening



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

TANK with TANK'S Paintball Park Inc. is proud to announce the GRAND OPENING of KATY RC on 7/16/2011. KATY RC is Harris Counties newest off road track for 1/8th and 1/10th scale trucks and truggies. KATY RC will have a full line pro shop stocked with all the newest parts, fuel and kits to fill your needs. The track was designed and built by well known driver and all around great guy Mark Morrow. Marks drive along with several others have built a great track in Katy/West Houston that will rival many West coast tracks. KATY RC uses RC Scoring Pro software and Mylaps hardware for accurate tracking of races.

KATY RC will offer rentals for individuals that are wanting to try the sport before buying their own equipment, the cost will be 25.00 for a 2 hour run. We will also offer parties and corporate outings as well, please visit our site for more info on this. KATY RC is proud of our facility for the racers/hobbyist, we have a large covered area with tables/chairs along with power at each table to charge your packs or operate tools if needed. KATY RC also offers food delivery from many well known Katy restaurants that offer Pizza, sandwiches, BBQ as well as burgers, we also have a full service convenience store on site for drinks and snacks.

I want to invite all of you out for the opening day. Festivities start at 11am through 3pm. We will have MONSTER Energy, Jimmy Johns Sandwich Shop, Double Dave's pizza, Coca Cola, 37 Racing with actual race trucks, Powerade. KATY RC will be offering discounts through out the day on yearly/monthly passes as well as drawings for prizes through out the day.

KATY RC
899 B Westgreen Blvd
Katy TX 77450
281.578.RACE


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

will there be an r/c race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

See you guys Saturday!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bcrase95 said:


> will there be an r/c race?


I was there Thursday and they had the grid wire ran.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome! I'm looking fwd to it!


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

that would be cool if they had a race on the opening day


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Brandon let's see how this week goes. We still have a lot to do before we are ready to race. Most importantly who is going to call them and set it up.
I agree it would be cool. Stay tuned


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

mmorrow said:


> Brandon let's see how this week goes. We still have a lot to do before we are ready to race. Most importantly who is going to call them and set it up.
> I agree it would be cool. Stay tuned


Mark call my dad and see if he will do it.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't wait, Already put it on Radar with Wifey, and she is ok since it is so close!!!! I am just hoping for electricity. Also are there restrooms there, just curious, I was out there and I did not see any?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

How close is your house maybe we can all use it? lol
I know Tank has talked about some banjos, but not sure if he will have them for this weekend.
He has restrooms at the paintball proshop if you can walk a little.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> I know Tank has talked about some* banjos*, but not sure if he will have them for this weekend.


Sweet Mark, you guys are gonna try to get a live band?:dance:


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> How close is your house maybe we can all use it? lol
> I know Tank has talked about some banjos, but not sure if he will have them for this weekend.
> He has restrooms at the paintball proshop if you can walk a little.


Barker and I10 lol, I was thinking of just hoppin under the bayou bridge and lettin it loose.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

we have power!!

The shop will be stocked shortly.
The tables will have power run to them tomorrow.
Lights will come next.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be there Saturday at 4:00am. :bounce:


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Are yall holding a race.


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

ill be there


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Gary said:


> Ill be there Saturday at 4:00am. :bounce:


Your joking right?
Cuz that sounds like something i would do! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Z-Man. said:


> Your joking right?
> Cuz that sounds like something i would do! lol


I'm serious. I'm usualy the first guy at the track. Ill be there at about 6. I need a lot of practice.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> we have power!!
> 
> The shop will be stocked shortly.
> The tables will have power run to them tomorrow.
> Lights will come next.


Hope you don't mind me bringing a fan! And dropping ice in my drawers!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ProBroAndy said:


> ill be there


3D is tough with with cars. :doowapsta


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

So are there going to be any races held or will saturday just be practice?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> ill be there


Im ready to see your E Truggy I know its gonna be awesome!


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Gary said:


> 3D is tough with with cars. :doowapsta


i think i can pull off a 1 & 1/2 positive snap off the double and land it.. haha!!! yeah right lol. i might bring my foamie to chase cars, then hover over them when they flip over :spineyes:


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> Im ready to see your E Truggy I know its gonna be awesome!


it is alot of fun Z, i cant wait to run it again. my transponder should be here tomorrow hopefully...

i'm also building a pretty sick mod buggy right now for the 10th scale classes. i've spent waaaay too much money lately haha
:bounce:


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> it is alot of fun Z, i cant wait to run it again. my transponder should be here tomorrow hopefully...
> 
> i'm also building a pretty sick mod buggy right now for the 10th scale classes. i've spent waaaay too much money lately haha
> :bounce:


Dont forget about the Profiles, save some money for them! lol:doowapsta


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> Dont forget about the Profiles, save some money for them! lol:doowapsta


oh, no worries.. i already have a moass 60, 60 sized chinn yak. outside of those, all i have left is a 50cc extra and a foamie. Tamy and I are going to NashBro this year for sure.. so i might build one more slab for that event.

viva los pro bros!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> oh, no worries.. i already have a moass 60, 60 sized chinn yak. outside of those, all i have left is a 50cc extra and a foamie. Tamy and I are going to NashBro this year for sure.. so i might build one more slab for that event.
> 
> viva los pro bros!


A 60 size chinn yak? 
i thought they were only 40's


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

Z-Man. said:


> A 60 size chinn yak?
> i thought they were only 40's


ahh, you are correct.. until a few months back. a couple bro's decided to blow up the plans and make it 53". there was one at the houston pro bro. Ian was flying it


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Ill be there Saturday at 4:00am. :bounce:


Biffspeak to English translation: "My tags are expired, and I need to drive over when it's dark, and not leave till it's dark again!" :doowapsta Man, I wish I could make it Saturday.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> ahh, you are correct.. until a few months back. a couple bro's decided to blow up the plans and make it 53". there was one at the houston pro bro. Ian was flying it


Thats why i didnt see it, Ian was flying it lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The grand opening party is from 11 to 3.

When I left they were loading the rc scoring Pro software. 
Let see how the live loop goes before we try and race.
If everything seems to be working who knows.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> The grand opening party is from 11 to 3.
> 
> When I left they were loading the rc scoring Pro software.
> Let see how the live loop goes before we try and race.
> If everything seems to be working who knows.


Can we get there earlier and get some runs in?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> No problem.


Might help check the grid!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

check the grid?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> check the grid?


Run the PT's across the wire to make sure it works. I'm running a "My Lap's" PT.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Simple Green tire soak happening now. 

See yall tamale!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was great meeting some new friends and seeing at least one really old one. 


Unfortunatly I broke a dogbone that ended my day early but it aint all bad, it gives me more time to finish up my 1/8th scale electric. Seeing ProBroAndy making that tabletop double got me fired up for 1/8th scale. :doowapsta


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Gary said:


> It was great meeting some new friends and seeing at least one really old one.
> 
> Unfortunatly I broke a dogbone that ended my day early but it aint all bad, it gives me more time to finish up my 1/8th scale electric. Seeing ProBroAndy making that tabletop double got me fired up for 1/8th scale. :doowapsta


He was showing off! He does that with airplanes also lol


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

aww, come on now LOL! it's surprisingly set up, and i am actually a tooth small for normal on my pinion. it really helped the punch needed to clear the tables...but not so quick on the straight.

had a good time today! thank goodness for the overcast/non 100* day 
tank-n-crew have really done a great job with the place, and the hospitality was outstanding. thanks to all involved at katy rc!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome time at KRC! Pretty good turn out for a hot day in July. The rain held off for us. The sprinklers did a fantastic job keeping in wet.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a wonderful time at Katy R/C today. The pit area is great and the track and drivers stand is very well designed. Katy R/C staff were very nice and gave a warm welcome. Congratulations on your grand opening Katy R/C.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

*KRC*

Big Doe and Willy thanks for all the info today. I hope we can meet up at another event soon.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Had a great time at the track the other day. I have to say it is The Best Uncovered Track in Harris County!! Great concept, nice layout, laid back atomosphere and free food. I hope that continues past the grand opening....lol.

Nice to run nitro again. Planning to burn up a little more in the near future. 

Thanks, to all that help bring the Houston area another choice in track time opportunites.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark, are the track hours on the website correct? May try to sneak out there thursday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Mark, are the track hours on the website correct? May try to sneak out there thursday.


Chris, M3 Holeshots were hooking up so well for me I was doing wheelies the entire straight-a-way if I wanted even though the track was dry.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

should be. let me check


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark have you decided when the first race is gonna be, I know you mentioned it might be a Thursday night.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Still need to get the PA system and lights up. No date yet, but soon. 
Seems like the work never ends.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Chris, M3 Holeshots were hooking up so well for me I was doing wheelies the entire straight-a-way if I wanted even though the track was dry.


Oh yeah? I have plenty of rears, but I need to get some fronts for my B44. If Holeshots work the DoubleDees should also, very similar tires.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time at the opening. Good layout and good people. Big props to everyone that helped at this track.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pictures and videos that were taken Saturday at the grand opening


----------

